

Here's Why Microsoft's Plan For Windows 8 Is Insane - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/tim-cook-on-windows-8-its-a-toaster-refridgerator-2012-4

======
SlipperySlope
" ... trying to combine a touchscreen tablet with a PC that uses keyboards and
mice is a bad idea."

